
Why every entrepreneur should cook - loffie
https://hackernoon.com/why-every-entrepreneur-should-cook-9a75826d8ce7#.k16tnonw8
======
Kaibeezy
marinades - 2 lessons:

1\. sometimes they are better as a sauce - salt-and-wait is 90% of the battle
with pre-prep on chicken and pork - 30 minutes is often enough - then you can
cook it in the delicious sauce

2\. if you do marinade, don't eat that stuff unless you cook it

